# Here he is again



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My little partner, he does several things when he is next to me, but I have never taught him to do this at a distance, in short bursts we have done it in 3 days.
You can teach old dogs new tricks see.:grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Clever boy!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Clever boy!


He started to learn another one yesterday.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Clever Girl!:wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

EJB said:


> Clever Girl!:wink2:


You are full of smarm Ted


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> You are full of smarm Ted


Ted and I have something in common, him by choice me by birth. :laugh:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > You are full of smarm Ted
> ...


Ooh, that had me wondering! Then I sussed it!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Ted and I have something in common, him by choice me by birth. :laugh:


Yes M'am


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> You are full of smarm Ted


All compliments happily received:surprise:0


----------

